# What's happened to Modern Fishing?



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I used to buy this magazine quite often. A while back, a few of the regular contributors (including Steve Starling) jumped ship for some reason. I think it was something to do with the new owners. Well I happened across a copy of the November edition at work and was unpleasantly surprised with what I found. In particular, the article on kingfishing on Phillip Island was atrocious. At times, the grammatical errors made it almost unreadable. It was without a doubt the most poorly written article I've ever read in a real magazine, and to think it was edited by a professional just to get it to that stage is scary indeed. What happened?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I was writing for them but they introduced a policy where they own everything and pay very little to nothing for it.
So that was the end of that.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That's exactly right Mike, and that makes it free content for them. 
You would hope that they would cotton and and up their game but probably not.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Same crap different month.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

AKFF is my (interactive) fishing magazine and, the best part about it, everything is true!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> AKFF is my (interactive) fishing magazine and, the best part about it, everything is true!


So Keza does have a 3 inch wang.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mingle said:


> I was actually flicking through last month's issue in the library today.


Mike with so much repeat stuff in all the fishing mags, the library is the only way I read them, if at all, in recent years.

The latest issue of any latest mag has to be read in the library during the month of issue, but after that they can be borrowed anytime.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Ado said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > AKFF is my (interactive) fishing magazine and, the best part about it, everything is true!
> ...


We use the metric system here. 3 cm.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ado said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > AKFF is my (interactive) fishing magazine and, the best part about it, everything is true!
> ...


Free ruler with the next issue.
(used)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

keza said:


> Free ruler with the next issue.
> (used)


I think we're off topic, but that's some funny shit right there :lol: .


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Who was the Sydney yak article by ?


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Fishing Wild article by David Randle.

cheers,

S


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> AKFF is my (interactive) fishing magazine and, the best part about it, everything is true!


Tongue in cheek Con, I'm sure. I've never bought a magazine, because I haven't time to leave the computer (AKFF) to get one. And the scary thing is....that's true. Well partly.

trev


----------



## CameronH (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all, i have been a reader of fishing magazines for yrs and for a long time modern fishing and fishing world were the first magazines i would buy nowadays i wouldnt bother with either, they have gone the way of american fishing magazines where articles are written and then the photos added from different sources and suppliers, what ever happened to writing an article and supplying the actual photos from the trip or technique that was written about ? If you have any old magazines with the likes of Mcristal, Calcutt, Bethune, Harro, Steptoe etc read some of them old articles with no pics they would have been great yarns the pics just made them better. Todays writers seem to be more concered with having product placement as there priority to the detriment of their written word. 
Cheers Camo


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

scater said:


> I used to buy this magazine quite often. A while back, a few of the regular contributors (including Steve Starling) jumped ship for some reason. I think it was something to do with the new owners. Well I happened across a copy of the November edition at work and was unpleasantly surprised with what I found. In particular, the article on kingfishing on Phillip Island was atrocious. At times, the grammatical errors made it almost unreadable. It was without a doubt the most poorly written article I've ever read in a real magazine, and to think it was edited by a professional just to get it to that stage is scary indeed. What happened?


This happened: Link



Gatesy said:


> Gents
> As one of my only sources of fishing porn in my landlocked dungeon I still gt mum to send some over but must agree the generic 'how to' articles are crappy and stale. Articles on modern techniques for working a popper for Whiting are interesting as are the travel reports. I really love the trip reports from the Nth QLD coast or with the high speed spinning from the rocks etc etc
> I wouldn't need this porn as much if some of you SLACK DODGY bastards would post more of your trip reports ala Carnster style ................. you know who you are.
> Just my opinion
> ...


What he said ...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Dodge said:


> mingle said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually flicking through last month's issue in the library today.
> ...


Ok, just to be clear, is "library" another AUS slang for dunny?


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

CameronH said:


> If you have any old magazines with the likes of Mcristal, Calcutt, Bethune, Harro, Steptoe etc ...


I love those old authors. Vic McCristal's books were occasionally to be found on the shelves of the school library. He is singularly responsible for starting my lure craze as a kid.

I also remember an article by Calcutt, describing Rod Harrison sitting at the back of the boat, nonchalantly tossing banana skins (a taboo) into the sea with one hand, and quietly crushing elephants with the other. (Harro was a big fellow).

I miss those old authors. Ditto with fishing show presenters. I can't stand ifish. Ettingshausen wasn't bad. Paxevanos is the only one I actually sit through from beginning to end.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

I love that that had to be clarified. :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey, I'm foreign.
If someone says "I'm off to the reading room", most likely they won't be back for 10-15minutes, you wouldn't want to follow, and probably wouldn't want to borrow, either.

So, sorry about the threadjack. This time of year especially, I get really bored by my local forums. Since October, when lobster season opens, forums are replete with lobster TR's. Seen one you've seen them all. People are so possessive about their spots/rock piles/reefs that the reports are useless and consist of "I went hooping (a hoopnet is a method of catching lobster) last night. Bunch of shorts and managed a limit (7 lobster)."
Then a picture of 7 lobsters crawling around the driveway.

Sometimes the family dog or cat is in the picture standing off against the bugs.

I love AKFF this time of year especially. Carnster is like a one-man show.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Scary part is you can borrow the mags for a month and take it home. Honestly where do you think they end up when they get home? Imagine how many crappers a back issue has seen?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

nezevic said:


> Imagine how many crappers a back issue has seen?


I don't think I can use the term "back issue" again without screwing up my face..


----------



## drewob (Oct 23, 2012)

kritz said:


> Fishing Wild is the only quality fishing mag there is still on the selves. Quality photos and print. The latest edition has a yak fishing Sydney article that looks the good. Flicked through it in a newsagent the other day but did not purchase.
> 
> Has anyone had a look?


Yup, snatched it from the Qantas club. Good read that one.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2010)

I agree that Modern fishing has gone downhill, the only mag I buy religiously these days is Freshwater Fishing. I have bought a few copies of Blade and have been completely unimpressed by it, full of typo's and generally poor writting. The last issue was also completely dominated by overly obvious product placement for Zman and TT lures with a lot of the articles flogging them to death.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

As some of you know, I used to write kayak fishing articles for MF. I had about a dozen published, all with my own pics, over a period of about 15 months, before Rupert sold it to some other outfit. Arrangements, staff and payments changed dramatically. They sent me a contract which, inter alia, required me to allow them to use any pics I submitted (just submitted, not necessarily used) in perpetuity for no payment and for any purpose. I refused to sign and so did almost all the other regular contributors, I understand.

I've now abandoned the print world and am going digital solo. Watch this space.

Kev


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Pinky said:


> I agree that Modern fishing has gone downhill, the only mag I buy religiously these days is Freshwater Fishing. I have bought a few copies of Blade and have been completely unimpressed by it, full of typo's and generally poor writting. The last issue was also completely dominated by overly obvious product placement for Zman and TT lures with a lot of the articles flogging them to death.


Whoops :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2010)

scater said:


> Pinky said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that Modern fishing has gone downhill, the only mag I buy religiously these days is Freshwater Fishing. I have bought a few copies of Blade and have been completely unimpressed by it, full of typo's and generally poor writting. The last issue was also completely dominated by overly obvious product placement for Zman and TT lures with a lot of the articles flogging them to death.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: whoops indeed. . My 't' key seems to be sticking, better get that looked at  .


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Err, I've got an okay fishing story coming out soon if youse can wait a bit longer. Bit different to what Modern Fishing puts out and more importantly, its 100% free!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

murd said:


> Err, I've got an okay fishing story coming out soon if youse can wait a bit longer. Bit different to what Modern Fishing puts out and more importantly, its 100% free!


Is that an ad Rick ?
I'll have to move it to the commercial section


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

murd said:


> Err, I've got an okay fishing story coming out soon if youse can wait a bit longer. Bit different to what Modern Fishing puts out and more importantly, its 100% free!


Not NQ adventures again? Surely not. :lol: :lol: :lol:

*Love it!* But will it save the magazine?

trev


----------

